# After SHTF, what food could you NOT ration?



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ was here.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chocolate...all chocolate. I HATE that I love it so much...

and alcohol. If the world sucks...alcohol makes it suck less.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My wife's spaghetti sauce


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Chocolate is definitely up there.
Raspberries.
Cashews. I could ration any other nut except cashews.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I was just thinking about this the other day. 

I couldn't ration my peach cobbler. No one else in my family likes peaches but if I make it then I eat it straight from the pan. 

Also, everything pretzel chips. They only come out this time of year and I buy all that I can find. I know I would say I could ration them, then I'd eat them all in a few weeks.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mountain Dew, and pistachios.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Cookies. I don't even care what kind they are. I'm like the cookie monster. Reeses cups are a close second. And peanut butter... now I'm hungry.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Spam. Trade bait or your favorite treat.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sriracha hot sauce and Kimchi with vodka


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

For the kids it would be Nutella. For the wife it is chocolate. For me it is not really food but it is snuff. I would continue to use as I am right now until I run out then would be a real ASS to be around for a few days. Now that I think of it I need to freshen up the dip I have.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I would be shot by looters at taco bell.... and wouldn't care. Actually taco tico (much better).


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

None. There are circumstances where you either learn very quickly to give up what you need to give up or you're dead.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cat.

(After further review, Slippy wonders if this is the right thread or not?...But sticks with his answer...)


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Lasagna. For so many reasons, Lasagna.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ice cream. And yes, I have freeze dried ice cream put away.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Chocolate...all chocolate. I HATE that I love it so much...
> 
> and alcohol. If the world sucks...alcohol makes it suck less.


Hate Chocolate! I will gladly save all mine for you and Mrs Inor.

Alcohol is great at numbing the things you don't feel like dealing with right now, but coffee makes things happen. would have a hard time giving up that warm cup of comfort in the cold mornings on the way out to do chores.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Hate Chocolate! I will gladly save all mine for you and Mrs Inor.
> 
> Alcohol is great at numbing the things you don't feel like dealing with right now, but coffee makes things happen. would have a hard time giving up that warm cup of comfort in the cold mornings on the way out to do chores.


Maybe a shot or two in your morning coffee is the answer. :-D


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Tootsie rolls and caffeine.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Tootsie rolls and caffeine.


Ever made handmade tootsie rolls? A friend makes them every year for Christmas. They are heaven.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tks said:


> Ever made handmade tootsie rolls? A friend makes them every year for Christmas. They are heaven.


Don't tease me now, is there really such a thing?! It would probably be a very bad idea for me to learn how lol. All my family thinks tootsie rolls are gross so I could sit there and eat a whole bag by myself!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Don't tease me now, is there really such a thing?! It would probably be a very bad idea for me to learn how lol. All my family thinks tootsie rolls are gross so I could sit there and eat a whole bag by myself!


There is!!! I have the recipe pinned. It's the same one she uses. I'll find it. I'd snap a finger right off if anyone took one of mine from the treat bag she sends us every year.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tks said:


> There is!!! I have the recipe pinned. It's the same one she uses. I'll find it. I'd snap a finger right off if anyone took one of mine from the treat bag she sends us every year.


I get carried away with Christmas baking every year. I usually pick around 10 candies and cookies and make up huge gift boxes for family and coworkers. Tootsie rolls are definitely getting added to the list this year.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I get carried away with Christmas baking every year. I usually pick around 10 candies and cookies and make up huge gift boxes for family and coworkers. Tootsie rolls are definitely getting added to the list this year.


My sister in law make candy and cookie boxes too. It's the only gift I look forward to or really care about, lol.
Here you go:
Homemade Tootsie Rolls | Gluesticks


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks! :-D


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

We and some friends of my wife get together every year for a cookie party. Everyone brings new recipes and we end up with 20 dozen or so to divide up around the group. There have been some so-so batches and a lot of really good recipes picked up.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> We and some friends of my wife get together every year for a cookie party. Everyone brings new recipes and we end up with 20 dozen or so to divide up around the group. There have been some so-so batches and a lot of really good recipes picked up.


That would be so cool. Too few of my friends can cook or bake. The moment anyone brings up pot luck in our group, hubs and I suddenly have something to do that night.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow, that is so sad. I do most of the cooking around here and I look forward to cooking for anyone but my family. You see neither one of them is interested in anything but plain meat and potatoes. So all the fancy dishes I know are so much poison. At least I've been able to develop a few recipes that are as good as restaurant chain dishes and please them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Cookies. I don't even care what kind they are. I'm like the cookie monster. Reeses cups are a close second. And peanut butter... now I'm hungry.


Reese Cups for me too.... It is like the PERFECT balance of peanut butter and chocolate...I even take them from my kids trick or treat bags


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Coffee is gonna be hard to give up. I have a few large can in reserve.

Chocolate is gone the first day after shtf. I can not resist that stuff.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Coffee. Everything else I can control myself on.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Reese Cups for me too.... It is like the PERFECT balance of peanut butter and chocolate...I even take them from my kids trick or treat bags


You want to watch what you give kids these days. Take a look at the amount of saturated fat in there. It pains me to say it, but they're really not something to get hooked on. Which doesn't mean I say no, I just say yes less often.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

cobracon2 said:


> Coffee. Everything else I can control myself on.


Don't give up on coffee! I'm under doctor's orders to drink 3 cups of black coffee a day. There's good things there. That and an ounce a day or so of 75% dark chocolate...


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> None. There are circumstances where you either learn very quickly to give up what you need to give up or you're dead.


"Relax Francis" -- :grin:

AJ


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Reese Cups for me too.... It is like the PERFECT balance of peanut butter and chocolate...I even take them from my kids trick or treat bags


My dad used to call that his "tax" on our Halloween hall. I did the same to my son.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mean Bean.....which is a monster energy drink. 
It is coffee and sugar and creamer tastes kinda like a melted milkshake......
I have to buy them daily, I tried to limit myself to two. 
If I buy more, I drink more. I am hooked. 
Should have baught stock in Monster, at least I could justify my habit....
Now, gotta go back and check the tootsie roll recipe.. they are great, especially if you alternate bit o honey candy in....


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I also have to throw Monster out there. I have 1 every day and don't play well with others until I have one. But without Monster, I'd just have to drink 2 more cups of coffee. I cup every morning...1 Monster every morning. Then I'm good for the day.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Homemade tootsie rolls:

Homemade Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I also have to throw Monster out there. I have 1 every day and don't play well with others until I have one. But without Monster, I'd just have to drink 2 more cups of coffee. I cup every morning...1 Monster every morning. Then I'm good for the day.


Me too! A couple cups of coffee and then a Monster. Every day.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

+1 Coffee.
I was surprised there were 28 answers before coffee was mentioned.
The Reeses are a close second.

TJC


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pepperidge Farm Goldfish.
As soon as the seal breaks, it's like I'm on a valiant and unwavering quest to find the cheesy omnispell dust and shiny paper of reflectivity at the bottom of the bag. Not to mention the +2 Belt of Elasticity. (yeesh)


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

TJC44 said:


> +1 Coffee.
> I was surprised there were 28 answers before coffee was mentioned.
> The Reeses are a close second.
> 
> TJC


 Coffee was one of my first major preps. I should have enough to get by for a few years without having to ration. Nobody want me without coffee.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

black olives

I try to limit myself to a can a day when I have them doesn't always work that way very good source of iron though i buy with ferrous gluconate instead of lactic acid

black olives are probably my number one food


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TJC44 said:


> +1 Coffee.
> I was surprised there were 28 answers before coffee was mentioned.


I'm not; coffee is a popular item for a lot of us, no doubt about it. It's not hard to ration though; when we're out camping or hunting a strong cup or two a day first thing in the morning seems to always suffice. You need to be around the fire for it to be feasible, and the morning fire only lasts as long as it takes for a pot of coffee and breakfast to be made. After that the coffee is packed away for the next morning. I would presume bugging in would be about the same, make a pot in the morning and the rest of the day you'd be too busy taking care of things to stop and make much more, short of a bonus cup here and there.

I wouldn't want to run out of coffee, but I don't believe it would be that difficult an item to properly ration.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I'm not; coffee is a popular item for a lot of us, no doubt about it. It's not hard to ration though; when we're out camping or hunting a strong cup or two a day first thing in the morning seems to always suffice. You need to be around the fire for it to be feasible, and the morning fire only lasts as long as it takes for a pot of coffee and breakfast to be made. After that the coffee is packed away for the next morning. I would presume bugging in would be about the same, make a pot in the morning and the rest of the day you'd be too busy taking care of things to stop and make much more, short of a bonus cup here and there.
> 
> I wouldn't want to run out of coffee, but I don't believe it would be that difficult an item to properly ration.


Even with Inor's coffee drinking we have enough beans to last a couple of years. For you coffee drinkers - look into roasting your own. Tastes better and the beans last forever.

I forgot about black olives - add them to my list.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

absolutely nothing. I'd gladly give away or barter any pasta the wife has stored, cant stand the stuff, cant eat it, makes me feel sick.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have tried unsuccessfully to duplicate the monster mean bean. I think becouse I was using powdered non dairy creamer. At two dollars a can, I need to figure it out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Big Paul, there is a recent study about pasta and the way it effects some people.
I drown mine...sauce.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I have tried unsuccessfully to duplicate the monster mean bean. I think becouse I was using powdered non dairy creamer. At two dollars a can, I need to figure it out.


Try evap milk. (ancient chinese secret!)

AJ


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I ditched my coffee more less a while back now it's all about caffeine pills I have one bottle of a hundred picked up for $5 it seems to be the cheapest method of getting a source of caffeine and also the most compact you can buy 10 bottles and you have thousand cups of coffee in 1 package small package basically you can get a thousand cups with coffee for the same amount of storage space as one pack of coffee or bottle of instant


each large cup 200mg ( one pill) is around five cents

it's way easier for waking up to. you just have the pill resting at your bedside. instead of getting up to make a cup of coffee you just roll over and grab the pill poppin in your mouth and swallow and the caffeine kicks in a minute or so


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Those pills don't taste like coffee.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Those pills don't taste like coffee.


For me it's more about the process of making a nice cup of coffee, smelling the roast, and having a warm drink first thing in the morning. Taking it in a pill form would feel like I was doing drugs; yes I know caffeine is for all intents and purposes a drug, but I don't chop my beans up into lines for a quicker hit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> ...but I don't chop my beans up into lines for a quicker hit.


Um... is that... is that a thing?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I grind em up and put a pinch in like Copenhagen. Just kidders


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes Danny, hearing that last purrr in my coffee pot is rewarding,


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Um... is that... is that a thing?


I've heard you can, but I wouldn't know. I would suspect it would result in a spotless almost sparkling clean kitchen, and pre-made dinners for the next few weeks, vacuum sealed and organized by size in the deep freeze, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I could not ration my coffee. I am only a 1-2 cup per day coffee drinker, but I'm totally unapologetic and addicted to the ritual.

There is nothing better than being the first person awake while camping, and enjoying a nice coffee while watching the mist rise up off of a lake.

At work, it is a coffee and a few moments to reflect on what I need to do for the day.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I grind em up and put a pinch in like Copenhagen. Just kidders


A nice 3 finger pinch of Copenhagen is my morning coffee. Original snuff none of that sissy flavored or long cut stuff. I only dip once a day but I freshen it up all day.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bacon


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Coffee, but I've had to break the habit enough to know that it can be done again. Life is more pleasant with a hot cup of it in the early morning though, so I prep instant.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I have tried unsuccessfully to duplicate the monster mean bean. I think becouse I was using powdered non dairy crea
> mer. At two dollars a can, I need to figure it out.


Powdered creamer is only good for detecting game tracks in the deep woods. Or putting out campfires.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ripley said:


> Coffee, but I've had to break the habit enough to know that it can be done again. Life is more pleasant with a hot cup of it in the early morning though, so I prep instant.


To give up coffee.But...but... There's no REASON to give up coffee! It's GOOD for you.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Ripley said:


> Coffee, but I've had to break the habit enough to know that it can be done again. Life is more pleasant with a hot cup of it in the early morning though, so I prep instant.


Instant is probably cheaper, and cowboy coffee is just fine, but we recently discovered that you can get coffee in tea bags. No kidding, that is my new favorite way to have coffee on a camping trip. Boil the water up in whatever you're using, pour everyone a cup and drop in a couple of individual coffee teabag thingamajigs. Love it. You can even squeeze the water out of the bag straight into your mouth for a nice kick in the face on cold mornings.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

MoonPie and RC cola


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder if birth control will be an issue for some?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> A nice 3 finger pinch of Copenhagen is my morning coffee. Original snuff none of that sissy flavored or long cut stuff. I only dip once a day but I freshen it up all day.


My oldest cousin, would pack in 1/2 a can. 
Crazy. I also got a truck from an uncle that had passed away, and on a warm summer day, that truck smelled like a freshly opened can of cope.
I have dipped, for quiet some time, but had to give it up, I usually went skoal wintergreen or cherry 
I know, I'm a puss.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

1) Alcohol
2) Peter Pan Whipped Peanut butter
3) Chocolate


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I tend to go back and forth between coffee and energy drinks. Some sort of caffeine is necessary to jump start the day. 

Also, Little Debbie oatmeal pies. That's the only thing I've had a sweet tooth for lately. 

If a real apocalypse hit, my search for oatmeal pies would be similar to Woody Harrelson looking for Twinkies in Zombieland.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That reminds me of the NCIS episode where the terrorist is located because he's hooked on his favorite energy drink


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will enjoy the coffee stash as long as it last. When it comes to coffee where we live once the supply is gone it is gone. There will be no growing a replacement.
Now of the options are even close I have tried.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My Dennisons chili, maybe. my cornded beef hash, well your gonna pay for it if I share it. Cambells chicken Noodle no.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I will enjoy the coffee stash as long as it last. When it comes to coffee where we live once the supply is gone it is gone. There will be no growing a replacement.
> Now of the options are even close I have tried.


To pull from another thread, you ever tried dandelion coffee?


----------

